
Dictionary Money - pepys
http://jpkoning.blogspot.com/2017/07/dictionary-money.html
======
softbuilder
I'd never heard of the UF[1]. That is totally fascinating.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidad_de_Fomento](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidad_de_Fomento)

------
gus_massa
In Brazil, the origin of the Real was a similar idea of a money without bills:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_real](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_real)

More info:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2010/10/04/130329523/how-f...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2010/10/04/130329523/how-
fake-money-saved-brazil) HN discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12419117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12419117)
(162 points, 326 days ago, 120 comments)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9617710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9617710)
(261 points, 790 days ago, 156 comments)

For comparison, here in Argentina at the same time we "used" convertibility,
i.e. "1 (AR)peso = 1 (US)dollar" forever[1]. We used pesos bills, but the
price were somewhat like in dollars.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertibility_plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertibility_plan)

[1] Hahaha.

------
kwhitefoot
Good article! Interesting concept, and relevant.

